# 45 degrees



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I took delivery of an LR this week and have been getting used to a slightly different process when compared to my Gaggia Classic.

One of the things that I've been reading about is the lever 'catching' at about 45 degrees when you release it to pull the shot. My lever is catching at a lower point just above the horizontal (i.e. about 80 degrees from vertical). Is this something I should look to adjust and if so, how?

I'm using a Londinium IMS basket dosed with 17g and getting first drip at about 6 seconds during preinfusion, then I release the lever and get 34g in about 28 seconds. So I think things are roughly in the right ball park in terms of dose, distribution and grind. Any help from the lever experts much appreciated!


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

You're right on the money. The lever of the original L1 catches at 45 degrees when grind and preinfusion are just right. The LR is meant to catch around the horizontal; it accomplishes this by the rotary pump infusion allowing much higher preinfusion pressure than the boiler-only pressure of the L1. The advantage of a lower catch point is greater spring compression, which gives greater initial piston pressure on the pull.

Matt


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As mathoff abouve says your LR is functioning perfectly, the catch is much lower on the LR. What coffee are you using and how dark is it?


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Coffee compass mediterranean mocha

I feel like the pour comes through a touch quickly once it starts but if I grind any finer I tend not to get any drips with the lever down - I have to lift it to start seeing anything in the cup.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

What grinder are you using? Sounds like it's not allowing you to adjust in tiny increments. You should be seeing first drops at 6-10sec.



ZappyAd said:


> Coffee compass mediterranean mocha
> 
> I feel like the pour comes through a touch quickly once it starts but if I grind any finer I tend not to get any drips with the lever down - I have to lift it to start seeing anything in the cup.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

christos_geo said:


> What grinder are you using? Sounds like it's not allowing you to adjust in tiny increments. You should be seeing first drops at 6-10sec.


Eureka Olympus 75e

I think it is more likely to be me than the grinder!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

ZappyAd said:


> Eureka Olympus 75e
> 
> I think it is more likely to be me than the grinder!


Grinder is definitely more than capable








I think try tweaking grind a whee bit at a time, and do not forget to purge well between grind settings, otherwise you'll be constantly chasing your tail.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ZappyAd said:


> I took delivery of an LR this week and have been getting used to a slightly different process when compared to my Gaggia Classic.
> 
> One of the things that I've been reading about is the lever 'catching' at about 45 degrees when you release it to pull the shot. My lever is catching at a lower point just above the horizontal (i.e. about 80 degrees from vertical). Is this something I should look to adjust and if so, how?
> 
> I'm using a Londinium IMS basket dosed with 17g and getting first drip at about 6 seconds during preinfusion, then I release the lever and get 34g in about 28 seconds. So I think things are roughly in the right ball park in terms of dose, distribution and grind. Any help from the lever experts much appreciated!


How does it taste?


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> How does it taste?


Pretty good. Very different to the Gaggia. I'm just trying to get a feel for what I can change (and how) to affect the taste.


----------

